# Delta Faucet EZ Anchor



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Delta did a trade show meet up a few weeks ago. One of the two things that impressed me is the EZ Anchor for mounting faucets. Its lets you secure the faucet to the sink with out having to get under the sink.

http://www.deltafaucet.com/smart-solutions/learn-more/ez-anchor.html


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

that seems way too easy ,don't know how well that would work on an older counter that was a little soft


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Sweet! Uh oh. That might be easier for homeowners as well.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmm. Lot of plastic there.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The ez anchor as you can see will fit in those sinks where the 2x4 is in the way the fobs will clamp down on uneven surfaces. Also a soft counter would be an issue with a standard faucet as well.

For a huge hunk of plastic the faucet mounts to it is very strong. They had a guy about my size (325 pounds) put all his weight on the faucet as they had it attached to sink, and it did not budge or break. I am still not happy with the pex supplys and the quest fittings.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate faucet installations, if they want to DIY good. If they want to pay me, my job is easier.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Man that looks enticing to this old plumber but sadly it keeps getting easier and easier for the HO and hacks


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Man that looks enticing to this old plumber but sadly it keeps getting easier and easier for the HO and hacks


Hey PR, good to see you! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

U666A said:


> Hey PR, good to see you!
> :thumbup:


Thanks 666. Sidetracked I have been.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber crack won't been show as much using these faucets..


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Plumber crack won't been show as much using these faucets..


That will obviously impact the tips we get. Lol


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome!! Now it's even easier for Harry
Homeowner to install a faucet. 

And delta is junk anymore. All plastic. Not the quality the name was built on. Same with moen. ( except legend kitchen faucets are still alive and well!)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Awesome!! Now it's even easier for Harry
> Homeowner to install a faucet.
> 
> And delta is junk anymore. All plastic. Not the quality the name was built on. Same with moen. ( except legend kitchen faucets are still alive and well!)


They never offered a lifetime warranty on their brass parts, but they do on the plastics.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> They never offered a lifetime warranty on their brass parts, but they do on the plastics.




Only to be competitive in the isles of home depot. Every cheap plastic faucet has a lifetime warranty these days. Too bad they only last about 5 years.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Only to be competitive in the isles of home depot. Every cheap plastic faucet has a lifetime warranty these days. Too bad they only last about 5 years.


To a degree I suppose. We have done well with them.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Delta did a trade show meet up a few weeks ago. One of the two things that impressed me is the EZ Anchor for mounting faucets. Its lets you secure the faucet to the sink with out having to get under the sink.
> 
> http://www.deltafaucet.com/smart-solutions/learn-more/ez-anchor.html
> 
> ...


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Too bad you have to go under the sink to remove the old one, thats what will stop the DIYers. Remember years ago when they would send the vinyl record along with the faucet to help with the install? I think that might have been Sears crap.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

And toggle bolt FTW!


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Years ago went on service call. Homeowner had peerless kitchen faucet to install. She had her record player all set up with the plastic record. I think she was very disappointed when I told her I could manage the install without it.


----------

